

Hacker defaults for OS X - kunai
https://github.com/mathiasbynens/dotfiles

======
igul222
The problem with this and most similar projects is that I probably don't want
all of these defaults, and I don't have time to look through each one. In
fact, on average, these defaults are probably worse than OS X's default
defaults.

If someone made a simple interface to let me cherry-pick the ones I want, that
could be useful.

